# Invertiere Bit Funktion



## duMMbatz (17 März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

in WINCCFlex gibt es eine Invertiere Bit Funktion, die ich bei WOP-IT ( Lauer ) Software nicht habe. 

Wenn ich nun zum Beispiel mit Tasten auf ein Symbo (kleines Bild) etwas an oder ausschalten möchte muss ich diese Funktion haben. Oder ich müsste mir etwas umständlicheres einfallen lassen wie mit 2 Schaltflächen hat wer eine gute Lösung?

Hatte mir das mit nem Baustein gedacht, der erkennt ob ein 0- Signal oder 1- Signal anliegt ( Vergleicher ) und der dann das Bit invertiert.

Habt ihr sowas zufällig schonmal gemacht?
Hättet ihr da nen Vorschlag?

Mfg Stephan


----------



## Fanta-Er (17 März 2008)

*??????*

willst also "einfach" mit einer taste 2 zustände haben.

vorschlag: 
taste/bild mit "setze so lange taste gedrückt ist"

in der cpu wie folgt auswerten :

      U     m100.1
      FP    M    170.1
      SPBN  a1
      U     M      5.2
      R     M      5.2
      SPB   a1
      UN    M      5.2
      S     M      5.2
a1:   NOP   0

ergebniss: mit jedem drücken schaltest du das bit um...


hoffe das war deine frage...


----------



## marlob (17 März 2008)

Fanta-Er schrieb:


> willst also "einfach" mit einer taste 2 zustände haben.
> 
> vorschlag:
> taste/bild mit "setze so lange taste gedrückt ist"
> ...


Und das funktioniert bei WOP-IT ( Lauer ) oder gehen wir stillschweigend davon aus, das eine S7 dahinter sitzt


----------



## duMMbatz (17 März 2008)

*..*

Also man kann nem Schalter / Taster nur eine Ausgangs Variabel anbinden.

Das heisst bei jedem mal schalten will ich das Bit invertieren, bei Lauer gibt es die Möglichkeit auf Funktionsseiten soclhe sachen zu invertieren, ich würde aber gern das Panel "doof" lassen und die SPS als Rechenknecht benutzen..

Daher wollte ich mir mal ein paar Lösungsvorschläge einholen.

Dein kleiner Baustein sollte also so Funktionieren:

Taste drücken:

Bit invertiert.

Taste drücken 

Bit invertiert.

Wenn es das so macht Danke ich dir..

werde es nachher mal ausprobieren weil ich noch in Besprechungen muss 

bis später


----------



## MSB (17 März 2008)

Ich habe jetzt zwar nur in der Hilfe von WopIt nachgesehen,
aber bei einem Taster/Schalter hast du doch die Möglichkeit
das Verhalten zwischen Schalter/Taster zu wählen.

Meiner Meinung nach macht die Einstellung Schalter genau das.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## sps-concept (17 März 2008)

*Eltako*

oder so:



> U M100.1
> FP M170.1
> X  M5.2
> = M5.2



André


----------



## duMMbatz (17 März 2008)

mehr oder weniger...


ich habe mehrere Schaltmöglichkeiten und ich möchte den Schalter ungern auch als Anzeige benutzen das soll heissen den eingang des Elements würde ich gern nicht belegen...

aber ich such ja noch nach der besten Möglichkeit...


----------



## duMMbatz (17 März 2008)

ich habs auch schon mit der Funktion des Schalters und dem Boolschen NOT Glied gemacht.. die Funktion ist gegeben. Aber wie ich schon sagte bei vielen Ventilen mag ich eigendlich nur die SPS zum Rechnen nehmen obwohl es eigendlich kein Problem für den PANEL PC ( Lauer 1700 nautic reihe ) sein sollte. Und bei winccflex wird es ja auch intern im panel gemacht...


----------



## duMMbatz (17 März 2008)

Also das mit dem Schalter halte ich nicht für eine ausreichende Lösung:

oder ich denke zu kompliziert...

Folgendes

Ventil in Automatik  (2 Visu buttons Hand und Auto )

Automatik das Ventil wird aus dem Prozess angesteuert.

Hand: 
das ventil wird nun nciht angesteurt ( es geht erstmal zu)
Nun ist das Ventil durch klicken auf das Symbol ein und ausschaltbar.

Wenn ich dann wieder in Automatik Schalte soll auch kein "Schalter" welches es bei dir wäre noch betätigt sein. Das wäre als Schalter Funktion doch so oder?


----------



## Fanta-Er (29 März 2008)

*????*

jetzt verstehe ich die eigentlich aufgabe nicht mehr.....

was willst du eigentlich??

einen indirekt addressierbaren ventilbaustein der alle funktionen überwacht (auto,hand,zustandsmeldungen,verriegelungen, impulse usw,usw..)????

oder einfach nur ein bit umschalten?????

wenn du ein bit umschalten willst, sind genug ansätze da. du solltest in der lage sein deine boolschen informationen vom panel in der cpu verarbeite zu können. ob du jetzt nur positive flanken oder auch negative flanken auswertest ist deine entscheidung. entprellen kanst du mit einen zeitglied(abfallverzögert).

um ein ventil zu steuer, zu überwachen und den zustand zu melden, brauchst du mehr als nur 1 oder 2 bits.

jede visu hat eine gewisse verzögerung gegenüber dem cpu zyklus.


----------



## duMMbatz (8 April 2008)

*danke*

U     #Eingang_Taster_Bit
      FP    #Flanke
      =     #temp
      U     #temp
      UN    #Ausgang_Bit
      S     #Ausgang_Bit
      SPB   ende
      U     #temp
      U     #Ausgang_Bit
      R     #Ausgang_Bit
ende: NOP   0

hab mir nun ne funtion geschrieben..

danke.. es ist alles was ich wollte ...


----------



## Sascha (13 Februar 2009)

*Bit invertieren*



Fanta-Er schrieb:


> willst also "einfach" mit einer taste 2 zustände haben.
> 
> vorschlag:
> taste/bild mit "setze so lange taste gedrückt ist"
> ...


Na das geht aber über xor befehl einfacher:

U E   0.0
FP M 50.0                   //Flankenmerker zum Beispiel
X A   0.0
= A   0.0


Aber kurze Frage::sb7:
Wie könnte man mit dem E 0.0 bei der ersten Pos Flanke den A 0.0 und dann mit der 2. pos Flanke den A 0.1 dazuschalten... bei der 3.pos Flanke die Ausgänge zurück setzen??

Also 2 stufiges Eltako programmieren.       gruß Sascha


----------

